# Santa Cruz Bullit



## Troy T (2 mo ago)

Help!!! I ride a 21 bullit and my range sucks. I ride in Missouri, mainly eco, and my cadence is mostly over 85. On warm days I only can get around 18 miles, on cold days (20-30) I get around 14 miles. Is this normal?


----------



## LC17SMP (Dec 27, 2016)

I just rode my local trail today and parked next to a Bullit owner. We talked a bit about the bike and he he loves it but the range sucks. He said he can get 2 laps in boost and then it’s dead. Trail is about 10 miles and 700 ish feet of elevation gain. Pretty mellow trail. I was quite surprised as I figured it would be good for 3 to 4 laps. Great looking bike and I would consider getting one but the range seems concerning if that’s the norm.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe reaching out to Santa Cruz would provide you with appropriate assistance.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

For a 630 Wh battery sounds like something is wrong, as stated above, I would check with SC.


----------



## SCFord (Jul 12, 2019)

I just picked up a bullit and range seems fine for me so far, I’ve had the first heckler with the 500 watt battery as well. I did a 20ish mile ride in mostly boost and probably did about 3500-4000ft of climbing and had a bar left, I’m sure I could’ve done another 4-5 miles pretty easily. Another ride today in mostly trail, 13 miles 3500ft and probably had about 50% battery left. definitely seems more range than my heckler. I’d recommend experimenting with the settings in the E-TUBE app, it can be tuned to improve range. Also the bike is AMAZING if you’re thinking of getting one, do it!


----------

